# Dwarf Gourami with a shoal of Corydora hastatus?



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Can a Dwarf Gourami live in a 30G tank with a shoal of Dwarf Corydora Hastatus? Will there be any issues with the Hastatus being bullied or eaten?
The aquarium is planted, and there are a fair amount of hiding places amongst the vegetation.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Corys and a Dwarf Gourami would not interact very much. Corys tend to hang out at thr bottom 1/3rd of the tank while the Gouramii stays at the top 1/3rd.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hastatus are very small and don't hang out at the bottom they hang in midlevel in the plants. They aren't like normal cories. I would be very watchful of a gourami with them as they can almost fit into the gouramis mouth.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I kept a Dwarf with 10 peppered Cories and had no problem. Not the same Corry, but they seemed to really like each other's company.


----------

